# MUSIC IN A LOWRIDER



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay, here is a topic that I know will get a lot of hate, but I don't care..

I think a certain type of music should be played in a lowrider. Don't get me wrong, people can listen to whatever they want. But the "wrong" kind of music played in a lowrider messes up the whole theme. People say maintain standards and traditions when it comes to the looks. But there should be standards when it comes to the sounds as well. I personally prefer gfunk and oldies, and some r&b but it depends on the song. Certain west coast and oldies sound great in reverb, like when we had the old motorola vibrasonic back in the day to echo chamber the music. That's just my own personal feeling


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd have to say I agree with ya homie.... I listen to alot of Electric Dance Music like Freestyle, Techno, Hardstyle, and House but for sum reason I just can't in my Lowrider it just don't sound right... I usually stick with Oldies, G funk, and Old school Chicano Rap don't listen to much of the new shit....


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I listen to corridos all the time cruising the impala


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Oldies (RnB, Rock, Funk), G-Funk is what I listened 2 mostly, however Beastie Boys get play (was bumping LTI and PB for the past couple of days). However if I was to see a guy roll through in a lowrider blasting slayer or something I wouldn't think nothing of it, some have the funk in em, and others the metal.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Anything except spanish music.


----------



## Mr. Scotty (Apr 4, 2013)

187PURE said:


> Okay, here is a topic that I know will get a lot of hate, but I don't care..
> 
> I think a certain type of music should be played in a lowrider. Don't get me wrong, people can listen to whatever they want. But the "wrong" kind of music played in a lowrider messes up the whole theme. People say maintain standards and traditions when it comes to the looks. But there should be standards when it comes to the sounds as well. I personally prefer gfunk and oldies, and some r&b but it depends on the song. Certain west coast and oldies sound great in reverb, like when we had the old motorola vibrasonic back in the day to echo chamber the music. That's just my own personal feeling


shut up


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> I listen to corridos all the time cruising the impala


Corridos o nada!

Other type of music is for different race(s)


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

187PURE said:


> Okay, here is a topic that I know will get a lot of hate, but I don't care..
> 
> I think a certain type of music should be played in a lowrider. Don't get me wrong, people can listen to whatever they want. But the "wrong" kind of music played in a lowrider messes up the whole theme. People say maintain standards and traditions when it comes to the looks. But there should be standards when it comes to the sounds as well. I personally prefer gfunk and oldies, and some r&b but it depends on the song. Certain west coast and oldies sound great in reverb, like when we had the old motorola vibrasonic back in the day to echo chamber the music. That's just my own personal feeling


kinda like claiming a defunct crip set and riding in a bucket you've been building for 10 plus years ese.

the fuck you care about another man, you gonna snap your neck and say 

"oh no he didn't ride by playing vanilla ice in a lowrider, riding by me gf"


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Nominated for most retarded topic of the year.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

80's funk. Slow oldies. And if Snoop Dogg is riding in your car just play him.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

cobrakarate said:


> 80's funk. Slow oldies. And if Snoop Dogg is riding in your car just play him.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

30's, 40's and early 50's Bombs = Eastside Story type of oldies

late 50's, 60's and up to mid 70's = old school R&B

80's and 90's = rap and hip hop


is this stereotyping? probably so.

in the end...who cares whats played in your car. its your car so you play what you like.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ROBLEDO said:


> 30-s, 40's and early 50's Bombs = Eastside Story type of oldies
> 
> late 50's, 60's and up to mid 70's = old school R&B
> 
> ...


no it's not.. it's more of a culture thing


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

187PURE said:


> no it's not.. it's more of a culture thing


cultural? yes, but on different levels.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ROBLEDO said:


> cultural? yes, but on different levels.


hmm...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I listens to the oldies and white ppl look at me all funny. listens to alternative and the black folks look at me all funny... Listen to gangster rap and erbody is cool. So I hardly ever listen to gangster rap in the lolo.. lmao dead serio.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> I listens to the oldies and white ppl look at me all funny. listens to alternative and the black folks look at me all funny... Listen to gangster rap and erbody is cool. So I hardly ever listen to gangster rap in the lolo.. lmao dead serio.


wow that's stereo typical for your ass.. I kinda shy'd away from the hard core gangster rap like C-BO and Spice 1. I like music to sooth the soul while I'm dippin


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

187PURE said:


> hmm...


how many brotha's do you know that have bomb's and listen to latin oldies? how many latino's do you know that listen to rap in a bomb? two different cultures on 2 different levels. i'm not trying to start a debate on race and music, i'm just saying what is typically played in what year cars. maybe "stereotyping" was a bad choice of word on my part.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

187PURE said:


> wow that's stereo typical for your ass.. I kinda shy'd away from the hard core gangster rap like C-BO and Spice 1. I like music to sooth the soul while I'm dippin





ROBLEDO said:


> how many brotha's do you know that have bomb's and listen to latin oldies? how many latino's do you know that listen to rap in a bomb? two different cultures on 2 different levels. i'm not trying to start a debate on race and music, i'm just saying what is typically played in what year cars. maybe "stereotyping" was a bad choice of word on my part.


 naw its the troof. Diff cultures accept diff styles. I listen to whatever I can groove and hit switches to I don't discriminate. but only like 1% are like me, the other 99% like buttbledo said if you black listening to latino oldies in a bomba, you might get double checked. you a younger whit eguy listeing to earth wind in fire in a 70's junt you gonna be looked at funny. but in any lowrider you listen to dre, snoop, eazy, nwa, ice cube now all of a sudden you're a g. So I bumpe rerthang but that shit. Beastie boys to foster the people to marvin gaye, to isley bros, if its grooving I'm playin it in the lolo /topic. lolz


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

STR8 GANGSTA RAP AND OLDIES WHEN I START ROLLIN.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> naw its the troof. Diff cultures accept diff styles. I listen to whatever I can groove and hit switches to I don't discriminate. but only like 1% are like me, the other 99% like buttbledo said if you black listening to latino oldies in a bomba, you might get double checked. you a younger whit eguy listeing to earth wind in fire in a 70's junt you gonna be looked at funny. but in any lowrider you listen to *dre, snoop, eazy, nwa, ice cube* now all of a sudden you're a g. So I bumpe rerthang but that shit. Beastie boys to foster the people to marvin gaye, to isley bros, if its grooving I'm playin it in the lolo /topic. lolz


It's typical for people (especially on the east) to expect you to play those guys in a low low. I don't bang any of 'em in my rider. 1st thing they say is "yo you aint got no pac?.. you aint got no snoop?".. I be like naw but I got sum Dru Down, sum Tweedy Bird Loc. How bout the Relativez? or even Allfrumtha I? ****** be having that 10,000 mile stare when I say that lol


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I was bangin Fo' Clips Eclipse on my way to work this morning


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Just Shopping by the Dramatics is a banger too


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> naw its the troof. Diff cultures accept diff styles. I listen to whatever I can groove and hit switches to I don't discriminate. but only like 1% are like me, the other 99% like buttbledo said if you black listening to latino oldies in a bomba, you might get double checked. you a younger whit eguy listeing to earth wind in fire in a 70's junt you gonna be looked at funny. but in any lowrider you listen to dre, snoop, eazy, nwa, ice cube now all of a sudden you're a g. So I bumpe rerthang but that shit. Beastie boys to foster the people to marvin gaye, to isley bros, if its grooving I'm playin it in the lolo /topic. lolz


buttbledo? this ain't off topic but we can there if you wanna go there with your sucked up, crack head, walking straight shooter, looking ass.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> buttbledo? this ain't off topic but we can there if you wanna go there with your sucked up, crack head, walking straight shooter, looking ass.


 Mad much? :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> Mad much? :rofl:


why should i be mad. you're the bitchass that started the name calling. like i said this ain't off topic but i could flood this motherfucker with photochops of you crackhead looking ass.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> why should i be mad. you're the bitchass that started the name calling. like i said this ain't off topic but i could flood this motherfucker with photochops of you crackhead looking ass.


Because you gotta photoshop me to make me look funny. you look funny no edit. we can go here the basement wherever. Mods have been notified.. -MM


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

i think some of the newer lowridin video makers are puttin too much new "hip hop" in their videos that doesn't even relate to lowridin. Mostly southern "hip hop" Lil wayne etc. That stuff is junk in the first place then you gonna try to relate it to lowridin??? :loco: Only oldies in bombas i dont care you skin color and other than that anything other than this new fake hip hop.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Lowridingmike said:


> Because you gotta photoshop me to make me look funny. you look funny no edit. we can go here the basement wherever. Mods have been notified.. -MM


figures you'd run and tell... you uncle tom ass mothafucka!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> figures you'd run and tell... you uncle tom ass mothafucka!


I'm seriously bout to ban you...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

picture rolling in this clean ass 39 master while listening to some tyga. yeah you're gonna looked at like a stupid motherfucker. :rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

I was working at the Cadi Fest this past weekend and the homie Rodney came around the corner his Big Body bumping this...dippin like a mothafucka!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> I was working at the Cadi Fest this past weekend and the homie Rodney came around the corner his Big Body bumping this...dippin like a mothafucka!
> 
> View attachment 648798


They toured with Van Halen a couple years ago(yeah V-H),they all really old,but put on a good show.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> picture rolling in this clean ass 39 master while listening to some tyga. yeah you're gonna looked at like a stupid motherfucker. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> figures you'd run and tell... you uncle tom ass mothafucka!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 Those that know...


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

187 i need you to make me some more cds funk old school ect. Reverb.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

HMMM ? THIS WAS GOOD READ...not Im bout to go pick up moms, take her shopping and to the doc! 

Oh and the about the tune's? when I cut my first lo lo 20 years ago, In my neighborhood I was one of the first guys I seen who put sub woofers in his trunk, mostly everybody else just packed there cars with 6x9's anywhere they would fit. 

so there where times when I wanted to play shit that would sub deep and show off the system when I was trying to get attention. (west coast kind of shit, Biggie, Pac ect) 

But personally, I had allot of other shit that I wanted to hear while dipping.. A.W.B... WAR.... BILLY STEWART.. GIL SCOTT HERON.... DELL'S.. DELPHONICS dont get it twisted,, I've banged the shit of JIMI HENDRIX too.. Because I am that motha fucka..lol 

But I got to say that I use to favor hearing females sing to me while I was dipping.. R.I.P. TEENA MARIE

and AALIYAH R.I.P. has many tracks that hit hard as hell!.... AND OLD SCHOOL JANET JACKSON. and ASHANTI has tracks that knock! (just saying)


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

cobrakarate said:


> 187 i need you to make me some more cds funk old school ect. Reverb.


got you homie


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

ROBLEDO said:


> picture rolling in this clean ass 39 master while listening to some tyga. yeah you're gonna looked at like a stupid motherfucker. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXfQ25TJiGw Fuck Tyga but hey if that's your thing I can't knock.


Regardless I've noticed depending what I Ride 2 I get different reactions.


Everyone reading ride to Ice Cubes "Who's The Mack" turned up loud as fuck and motherfuckers would stare at u like your the coolest motherfucker in the world. (The Intro part "Straight Gangsta Mack" has always got lot of females doing double takes). 


ok from my experience I rarely intermingle my riding music (IE everything at once, usually it's either Oldies or Rap rarely will I switch to 1 or the other during a ride)

however I've noticed some things.

Riding with Oldies (40s,50s,60s, I rarely dig out hte 70s,80s love songs, but I Love the funk) I'll get people saying to me Hey NIce Car, Compliments u know the deal.

riding with G-Funk Aint no one trying to get my attention, I Look at people they do NOT try to look back. It's like they get scared or some shit, I've never recieved a compliment riding to rap. Strangely the brothers around the way always look at my car the most when I'm bumping rap. 

Riding to old-school rock though (I'm talking Chuck Barrey, Jerry Lewis, etc, I don't like the later shit where they wanna be I'M A BADASS but wear womens make up and shit, like what the fuck?) anys usually gets me the most looks by white people. 

Rolling to things that sound more like newer rock (Exampel Beastie Boys first Album, like Fight for Your RIght) there was a chick trying to get my attention, honking her horn). Motherfuckers today are more Dazed and Confused then American Graffiti (and damn well everyone done with that Boulevard Nights style)


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> why should i be mad. you're the bitchass that started the name calling. like i said this ain't off topic but i could flood this motherfucker with photochops of you crackhead looking ass.


Oh snap!

:drama:


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

Mafioso1988 said:


> I'd have to say I agree with ya homie.... I listen to alot of Electric Dance Music like Freestyle, Techno, Hardstyle, and House but for sum reason I just can't in my Lowrider it just don't sound right... I usually stick with Oldies, G funk, and Old school Chicano Rap don't listen to much of the new shit....


. X2


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

dubstep


----------



## AronG87 (Feb 5, 2013)

Gotta go with the art leboe sets eastside story lowrider oldies zapp and Roger shalamar GQ


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

say man u act like destinys child dont deserve no rotation in the low???


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJ SCREW /topic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJaina said:


> Cindy Lauper /topic


no mames!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Cumbias/topic


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> no mames!


Cindy lauper as been in my ride time after time trill tawlk


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> Cindy lauper as been in my ride time after time trill tawlk


:roflmao:


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Mafioso1988 said:


> I'd have to say I agree with ya homie.... I listen to alot of Electric Dance Music like Freestyle, Techno, Hardstyle, and House but for sum reason I just can't in my Lowrider it just don't sound right... I usually stick with Oldies, G funk, and Old school Chicano Rap don't listen to much of the new shit....


 Lmfao, and you call yourself a lowrider sound more like a Buster to me doggy.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

cindy loper, dub step lol what is going on with the world today. i can just imagine it now ,a bad ass ranfla cruzing by dub stepin cindy loper techno House beat. lol keep it in the club whats next big band blue grass and country or i know how about pop music. you can drop the top on the 59 rag and bang some justin bieber. where im from thats enough to get your car pulled right there.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

can i get a fist pump lol


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

This ain't 1950


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> cindy loper, dub step lol what is going on with the world today. i can just imagine it now ,a bad asranfla cruzing by dub stepin cindy loper techno House beat. lol keep it in the club whats next big band blue grass and country or i know how about pop music. you can drop the top on the 59 rag and bang some justin bieber. where im from thats enough to get your car pulled right there.


Bwahahahahahaha whats it like to be a close minded stereotype i jam country music to who gaf what i like how about not worry about another man and just stfu


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> cindy loper, dub step lol what is going on with the world today. i can just imagine it now ,a bad asranfla cruzing by dub stepin cindy loper techno House beat. lol keep it in the club whats next big band blue grass and country or i know how about pop music. you can drop the top on the 59 rag and bang some justin bieber. where im from thats enough to get your car pulled right there.


so what should people listen to that own lowriders slim :drama: please tell us


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i listen to country music more than i do rap.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

conway twitty, george strait, the urban cowboy soundtrack.. oh wait i don't have a lowrider. :tears:


oh and new page. :h5:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Love teh Oldies, Chicano jams, and Funk; but nobody postin up Rock? I've been known play Led Zep, Pink Floyd, ZZ Top, Stevie Ray Vaughn and Van Halen with the volume at 11


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

No B Marley & Wailers? Steel Pulse? Tosh?


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> conway twitty, george strait, the urban cowboy soundtrack.. oh wait i don't have a lowrider. :tears:
> 
> 
> oh and new page. :h5:


With the bud and sissy plates in the back window of the troka perrona?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ABRAXASS said:


> Love teh Oldies, Chicano jams, and Funk; but nobody postin up Rock? I've been known play Led Zep, Pink Floyd, ZZ Top, Stevie Ray Vaughn and Van Halen with the volume at 11


:thumbsup:


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

some OG members in this topic !! Respect brothers !

i like gangster rap and any rap from my era 88-97.
BUT now i have kids I prefer the less cussing and the funky sounds of the original tracks that the rappers sampled.
which is generally 60s, 70s, early 80s funk and soul.
and mix it up with a few gfunk instrumentals etc.

If I'm rollin solo then yeah i will play mostly rap, funk and disco etc.
hell yes I love disco!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

steeko said:


> some OG members in this topic !! Respect brothers !
> 
> i like gangster rap and any rap from my era 88-97.
> BUT now i have kids I prefer the less cussing and the funky sounds of the original tracks that the rappers sampled.
> ...


:facepalm::rofl:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ABRAXASS said:


> Love teh Oldies, Chicano jams, and Funk; but nobody postin up Rock? I've been known play Led Zep, Pink Floyd, ZZ Top, Stevie Ray Vaughn and Van Halen *with the volume at 11*


:rofl: .....just dip through the white neighborhood and turn that shit up.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> Lmfao, and you call yourself a lowrider sound more like a Buster to me doggy.


Haha how the fuck does listening that kinda music make u a buster?? Must not have ever been to the Midwest....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on 2nd thought. a ***** dont really give a dam about some westcoast rap. what for? we got it right here in the h. fat pat, esg, big moe, devin, keke, dj screw. support the locals.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

lone star said:


> on 2nd thought. a ***** dont really give a dam about some westcoast rap. what for? we got it right here in the h. fat pat, esg, big moe, devin, keke, dj screw. support the locals.


Fuck Gaylifornia
:guns:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> on 2nd thought. a ***** dont really give a dam about some westcoast rap. what for? we got it right here in the h. fat pat, esg, big moe, devin, keke, dj screw. support the locals.


Qft my cars still got teh souf side still holdin cd in ma car along wiff dea


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

steeko said:


> some OG members in this topic !! Respect brothers !
> 
> i like gangster rap and any rap from my era 88-97.
> BUT now i have kids I prefer the less cussing and the funky sounds of the original tracks that the rappers sampled.
> ...


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

67 chevy impala said:


> View attachment 650588
> View attachment 650589
> View attachment 650590
> View attachment 650591
> ...


 i agree


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> Fuck Gaylifornia
> :guns:


oh now that makes scene, fuck California and the west cost, I'm just gonna bite there lifestyle.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Chicago-n said:


> This ain't 1950


 what the hell dose that mean. doggy i was born in the 70's but last time i checked lowriding was a lifestyle that was built around tradition


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

techno/country in a lowrider, wtf thats like oldies in a honda or zenith on a Lexus or 5.20's on a 4x4 shit just does't fit.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> techno/country in a lowrider, wtf thats like oldies in a honda or zenith on a Lexus or 5.20's on a 4x4 shit just does't fit.


Youre a dumbass trill tawlk


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

can't even spell with spell check and i'm the dumb ass


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> oh now that makes scene, fuck California and the west cost, I'm just gonna bite there lifestyle.


That's like saying don't use computers cus they weren't created by Chicanos:facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Chi-CAGON

:inout:


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

my feeling on music is, I listen to music that i can relate to. music that represents me, and i know one thing for sho, it ain't no mf'in 90210 techo house dub step country lol. so im gonna let it be know right hear and now on the record. if anybody ever catches me riding to this shit, you have my permission to jack my ride.


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Lol @ hate on disco, how many of ur favorite tracks sample disco???
More so check out the sample lists on some g funk and they often steal the bass line by slowing it down ..lol


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA66voRvdLA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdRGYxO91Bk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Love all of Bombers stuff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjI3EnQ7-IM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Luv this track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjqGDwcVtkg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Heard of DJ quik? Sampled a lot of disco too. There's commercial crud and then there is some real classics from the disco era. Late 70s and early 80s has many great tracks.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

best of dj quik is early 90's uffin:

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcy_e5auFNI" target="_blank">


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> my feeling on music is, I listen to music that i can relate to. music that represents me, and i know one thing for sho, it ain't no mf'in 90210 techo house dub step country lol. so im gonna let it be know right hear and now on the record. if anybody ever catches me riding to this shit, you have my permission to jack my ride.


How many songs out there bout stupid fucks you must have a limited selection of music to listen too


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure quick samples jazz not disco.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> I'm pretty sure quick samples jazz not disco.


Quik samples some of everything. He is the epitome of a dope producer


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Chi-CAGON
> 
> :inout:


ASS-tlan


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

steeko said:


> Lol @ hate on disco, how many of ur favorite tracks sample disco???
> More so check out the sample lists on some g funk and they often steal the bass line by slowing it down ..lol


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Disco is good music. But not that YMCA radio friendly disco. You got people in this topic bringing up garbage like Tyga. Who the fuck is Tyga I never even heard of him till I saw his video in this topic. That's the kind of shit all the little 16 year olds listen to. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Dj Quik is a "One Man Band".. Dr. dre had help from yella, cold 187um, even that idiot daz dillinger helped out with production. Battle Cat is an exceptionally well producer too, but his production was so often limited to troutman funk and clap beats


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

19jaquez84 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Disco is good music. But not that YMCA radio friendly disco. You got people in this topic bringing up garbage like Tyga. Who the fuck is Tyga I never even heard of him till I saw his video in this topic. That's the kind of shit all the little 16 year olds listen to. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


I grew up on disco. When I lived in Lynwood, that's all my auntie listened to. She had the Saturday Night Fever soundtrack. I believe it was a double album. As far as the funk, my cousin had the original Bootsy Collins album with the perforated glasses like Bootsy that you could tare out and wear.. man that had to be like 35 years ago :ugh: :shh:


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

19jaquez84 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Disco is good music. But not that YMCA radio friendly disco. You got people in this topic bringing up garbage like Tyga. Who the fuck is Tyga I never even heard of him till I saw his video in this topic. That's the kind of shit all the little 16 year olds listen to. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


 Tyga sucks ass homie told me he has 1 song from him and it's only because it's him on the Deep Cover instrumental. Rap today wasn't made 4 the ride, it was made 4 the club and cellphone market.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> my feeling on music is, I listen to music that i can relate to. music that represents me, and i know one thing for sho, it ain't no mf'in 90210 techo house dub step country lol. so im gonna let it be know right hear and now on the record. if anybody ever catches me riding to this shit, you have my permission to jack my ride.


im gonna stop listening to music i like, today. because you cant relate to it and it doesnt represent you.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ABRAXASS said:


> Love teh Oldies, Chicano jams, and Funk; but nobody postin up Rock? I've been known play Led Zep, Pink Floyd, ZZ Top, Stevie Ray Vaughn and Van Halen with the volume at 11


 shit.. I bump some pink Floyd "dirty woman", the eagles, ccr etc


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ccr is good music. i put them on shuffle and let it play


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ccr is good music. i put them on shuffle and let it play


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

cold 187um was from above the law?
i been playing alot of their music since early 90s, like quik they've got a great sound but not in the forefront like what DeathRow had.
a recent interview with him:

http://allhiphop.com/2012/12/01/on-the-record-and-above-the-law-with-cold187um/

and RIP to KMG from above the law:
http://www.hiphopdx.com/index/news/id.20345/title.kmg-of-above-the-law-passes-away


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

steeko said:


> cold 187um was from above the law?
> i been playing alot of their music since early 90s, like quik they've got a great sound but not in the forefront like what DeathRow had.
> a recent interview with him:
> 
> ...


gone are the days of the real hood type shit that was called gangster rap.


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

:machinegun:


----------



## ESEDICE505 (Aug 19, 2010)

67 chevy impala said:


> View attachment 650542
> View attachment 650543
> View attachment 650544
> View attachment 650545
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: THIS IS WHAT I BE BUMPIN IN MY RIDE IN NEW MEXICO...EVEN SOME LOCAL RAPPERS FROM OUT HERE, IM A RAPPER MYSELF AND LOVE JAMMIN TO G-FUNK, OLDIES, KID FROST, LIL ROB, EARTH WIND AND FIRE, THE ISLEY BROTHERS, WARREN G, THAT TYPE OF MUSIC YA KNOW IT JUST DEPENDS ON THE MOOD IM IN AND IF MY FAMILY IS WITH ME...SHIT I'LL EVEN BUMP SOME DUKE OF EARL IN MY 65


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

steeko said:


> cold 187um was from above the law?
> i been playing alot of their music since early 90s, like quik they've got a great sound but not in the forefront like what DeathRow had.
> a recent interview with him:
> 
> ...


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

I been listening to them since 2002 they got good sounds they had beef with eminem back in the days.


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

ESEDICE505 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: THIS IS WHAT I BE BUMPIN IN MY RIDE IN NEW MEXICO...EVEN SOME LOCAL RAPPERS FROM OUT HERE, IM A RAPPER MYSELF AND LOVE JAMMIN TO G-FUNK, OLDIES, KID FROST, LIL ROB, EARTH WIND AND FIRE, THE ISLEY BROTHERS, WARREN G, THAT TYPE OF MUSIC YA KNOW IT JUST DEPENDS ON THE MOOD IM IN AND IF MY FAMILY IS WITH ME...SHIT I'LL EVEN BUMP SOME DUKE OF EARL IN MY 65


 :h5:hell yeah!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

My new baby has single exhaust all stock hopefully that will change before summer ends,
duel exhaust and glasspacks in the back ground will make any song sound better!:thumbsup:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

67 chevy impala said:


> I been listening to them since 2002 they got good sounds they had beef with eminem back in the days.
> View attachment 653039
> View attachment 653040


****** shit


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I only listen to burnt cds from djmichelethechola dj


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


> I listen to corridos all the time cruising the impala


bumping runners:werd:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

trippin off my youtube channel


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

Course idk about the end of that last one turning into some furry softcore shit, but the song is tight.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

anyone remember this


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> anyone remember this


Sure do! Used to be my theme song


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

67 chevy impala said:


> I been listening to them since 2002 they got good sounds they had beef with eminem back in the days.
> View attachment 653039
> View attachment 653040


 you gotta be joking


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

187PURE said:


> Sure do! Used to be my theme song


 that other song on this album was badass too.. bout "slangin quarter bricks of dat shit on da way bitch" badass beat.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

how bout this one


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> how bout this one


This one always fucked me up.. Im still feeling grandma's pain!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MAKIN MONEY said:


>


thanks Im gonna have to keep this for a future video!


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Corridos  chalino sanchez los cuates ect


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> how bout this one


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> that other song on this album was badass too.. bout "slangin quarter bricks of dat shit on da way bitch" badass beat.


Oh you talkin bout "Trying to make it".. yea it's dope


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

187PURE said:


> Oh you talkin bout "Trying to make it".. yea it's dope


ima have to download that one.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> ima have to download that one.


I gotz all his albums.. R.I.P. Jay Mack


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Hydrohype said:


> thanks Im gonna have to keep this for a future video!



:nicoderm:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Reyes510 (Feb 16, 2010)

i agree 1000%...fuck coridos and banda and all that paisa piece of caca, it doesnt belong in a lowrider, it just doesnt go together..its oldies or funk, nomas!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## eric21114 (Apr 2, 2012)

Chicano rap,oldies, corridos I bump all day when I'm in my regal (spm, knightowl


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Reyes510 said:


> i agree 1000%...fuck coridos and banda and all that paisa piece of caca, it doesnt belong in a lowrider, it just doesnt go together.*.its oldies or funk*, nomas!


degenerate


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ Cymande, Mandrill, Osibisa, Magnum...... These youngsters ain't gonna know bout this


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

ABRAXASS said:


> ^^^ Cymande, Mandrill, Osibisa, Magnum...... These youngsters ain't gonna know bout this


YEAH 4 SURE NO DOUBT.MANY CATS NOWADAYS MUSICAL TASTE BUDS R ALIL DIFFERANT FROM THE OLE'SCKOOL DAYS.HERES A LIL SOMETHIN NEWER BUT WITH AN OLDSKOOL FLAVOR.
CHROMEO.THEY SOUND LIKE A COMBINATION OF ZAPP/ROGER TROUTMAN & DAFT PUNK.CANADIAN HOMIES OF MINE THAT R BRINGING THAT OLDSKOOL 80's FUNK SOUND BACK & PERFORM IT LIVE WITH THE TALKBOX :thumbsup:


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Yeah chromeo have some real good tracks


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

James Brown, Jimmy Reed, Ottis Redding and ALL funk.


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

Too $hort - Gettin it


----------



## tomekc (May 16, 2002)

LITTERA - Lowrider Polska Car Club


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

cobrakarate said:


> 187 i need you to make me some more cds funk old school ect. Reverb.


funk in reverb doesn't sound as good as old school R&B in reverb.

picture listening to this....







while rolling in this....


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

RUFFCUTT said:


> YEAH 4 SURE NO DOUBT.MANY CATS NOWADAYS MUSICAL TASTE BUDS R ALIL DIFFERANT FROM THE OLE'SCKOOL DAYS.HERES A LIL SOMETHIN NEWER BUT WITH AN OLDSKOOL FLAVOR.
> CHROMEO.THEY SOUND LIKE A COMBINATION OF ZAPP/ROGER TROUTMAN & DAFT PUNK.CANADIAN HOMIES OF MINE THAT R BRINGING THAT OLDSKOOL 80's FUNK SOUND BACK & PERFORM IT LIVE WITH THE TALKBOX :thumbsup:



yes thats some good stuff right there. i remember a long time ago i saw a cd cover and im thinking... these guys are trying to be cameo,i aint going to listen to that.
about two years ago my little son is watching yo gabba gabba with that fagget dj lance,i tell my wife change that shit this is gay then chromeo came out singing a song about washing your hand.that shit was bumping i download it on youtube and played it in my car for my son..... true story:happysad:
hahahaha


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

bump this in yo six fo. maybe some of the ashy motherfuckers will take a hint:roflmao:


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Corridos!!!.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

OLDIES 70s n 80s funk


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

I could listen to this song on repeat for an hour.


----------

